# Hot tub GFCI tripping



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

What were the megohm readings of the conductors and equipment on the load side of the GFCI?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> What were the megohm readings of the conductors and equipment on the load side of the GFCI?



I think he's saying that even when there are no load conductors connected to the GFCI breaker, it still trips.


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey it was very wierd never had on not hold with the load disconnected. is there any way the feeders can be faulty in a way to trip it


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The only thing I know of that will trip a GFCI with no load connected is RF.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> The only thing I know of that will trip a GFCI with no load connected is RF.


I did some work at my friends house, and it involved installing a gfci receptacle very close to the meter combo. Well, the POCO changed all of us to smart meters, and the GFCI kept tripping. My friend called the POCO, and they came back out and put back in a digital meter.. seemd the smart meter was tripping the GFCI.

~Matt


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

ok so where's the radio frequency comming from? through the wires from the house. and how do I get rid of it. the old tub was installed 17 years ago and it was just on 50 amp fused safety switch. dont think the breaker is bad?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

myenergy said:


> just left a job at a new hot tub install. 75ft old feeders #6 240vac to GFCI breaker. same size exsisting feeds from the GFCI to the tub control. this is the second new breaker installed, it's an off brand 60 amp 6ft from the tub. with every thing disconected from the breaker except the two hots from the main. *no nuetral from the main* and no load side from the tub. 1-2 minutes trip?? I hate to condem equipment especially two in a row. any Ideas. I sent the HO back to HD to get a better brand SQ-D or the eqivalent if there is such a thing. any Ideas??


I think you need a neutral on the line side of that GFCI for it to work properly.


----------



## myenergy (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi John the gfci was just tripping on it's own with no load so I was trying to elliminate things and took the neutral off to see if it would still trip and it did. next day I went back with a new CH and everything held. thanks for every body thoughts on this, I guess good equipment makes a differance


----------

